# Sunday Night



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

We fished a couple hours Sunday night with little results. I seen some of the biggest rays that I had ever seen and tons of them. Ended up with 5 flounder, 12 mullet, and 1 sheephead. Had several large flounder get away and missed tons of mullet, the mullet were in the hundreds. The two largest flounder were 20 inches and the smallest was 13 inches.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

still a hell of a lot better then coming home empty handed! nothing wrong with that haul! thanks for the report and pics!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

King Daddy Stud Jarhed right there.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I see ya had to double stick that big one.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/30/2008)*I see ya had to double stick that big one.


I did not realize how thick he was on the first stick! Good thing it was a clear sandy bottom.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did he get off and had to chas'em down?



Or was he just flopping due to a center mass shot and you guys put 2 gigs in'em.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/30/2008)*Did he get off and had to chas'em down?
> 
> Or was he just flopping due to a center mass shot and you guys put 2 gigs in'em.


I had to turn the dogs out on him, he ran 50 foot or so. It was a last minute stick (trying to cull the shorties) and did not realize how thick it was and it got away from me.:reallycrying


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

lol! Good report!


----------

